# Alix's Impending Birthday



## Ken (Jan 28, 2006)

It's coming soon folks.  I need some inspiration! 

For some reason, the new scrub brush last year didn't go over so well.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2006)

I believe she mentioned a trip to South Carolina!  

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jan 28, 2006)

I know she's told me she wanted to take the family to Disneyland, which is only 30 minutes from here. 
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ages?q=disneyland&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8






My guest room is currently vacant!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 28, 2006)

She once said she always wanted to see Diamond Head. A trip to Hawaii is a splendid gift. Beats that old scrub brush hands down.


----------



## MJ (Jan 28, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> It's coming soon folks. I need some inspiration!


How about a riding vacuum cleaner - I think Alix would like that.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2006)

a gift certificate for electrolysis is always popular, as well as tube socks, a new laundry basket, and the hillshire farms summer sausage pack, with the beer of the month club membership. all big hits.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 29, 2006)

*Bucky, will you be my Valentine? You're sooooo romantic.*


----------



## cara (Jan 29, 2006)

ever thought of visiting Germany?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 29, 2006)

Do all the cooking for a week.


----------



## cara (Jan 29, 2006)

just one week?


----------



## GB (Jan 29, 2006)

Women love the spa treatment. Massages, facials (I still don't even know what those are), mud wraps, etc.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, I am unavailable to wrap Alix this year (already booked thru Memorial Day).

Otherwise, geebs' ideas are right on.


----------



## GB (Jan 29, 2006)

Please tell me you don't also do bug wraps


----------



## mudbug (Jan 29, 2006)

Of course I do.  Bugs are humanely and respectfully wrapped and then released way out in the countryside, near buckytom's garden.


----------



## GB (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Dina (Jan 29, 2006)

LMHO Mudbug!

Alix mentioned a massage would be ideal for a birthday gift.  So there's a hint.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 29, 2006)

A day at the spa and then a romantic dinner and then a movie that she wants to see.


----------



## Alix (Jan 29, 2006)

I love you guys. All wonderful ideas (except the riding vacuum and laundry basket!  ), keep 'em coming!


----------



## sandi175 (Jan 29, 2006)

Whatever you decide, don't cook for her. Step away from the spoon.


----------



## Ken (Jan 29, 2006)

sandi175 said:
			
		

> Whatever you decide, don't cook for her. Step away from the spoon.


 
You got that right!   I'd only do that if I was angry at her. 

Thanks for the ideas folks.  I think I'll go with the riding vaccuum.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 29, 2006)

I remember Alix saying once that she likes to read.  One of your gifts could be a gift certificate to her favorite bookstore.  How about a tea or coffee or chocolate or wine basket that you put together with the gift certificate in it.  Ken don't forget the flowers!!   I love getting flowers for my birthday.


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2006)

Ken...take note! SierraCook is talking excellent sense! Ignore MJ...in fact I think I will go delete that post...


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2006)

Write her a poem to go with those flowers and her heart will melt!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 30, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> You got that right! I'd only do that if I was angry at her.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas folks. I think I'll go with the riding vaccuum.


 
and what would you like for your birthday, Ken? A neck brace, leg brace.......?


----------



## wasabi (Jan 30, 2006)

*Or a nice one way trip to the moon?*


----------



## Ken (Jan 30, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> and what would you like for your birthday, Ken? A neck brace, leg brace.......?


 

Well, I've already got the knee brace....how bad could a neck brace be....especially if it means a cleaner floor?.....

I guess it's off to the local "John Deere" vaccuum shop....now that Alix told me the 'prosperity cheques' arrived today.  (Our provincial government has run out of things to spend money on, so it decided to share oil revenues with its lowly subjects. )


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 30, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> Well, I've already got the knee brace....how bad could a neck brace be....especially if it means a cleaner floor?.....
> 
> I guess it's off to the local "John Deere" vaccuum shop....now that Alix told me the 'prosperity cheques' arrived today. (Our provincial government has run out of things to spend money on, so it decided to share oil revenues with its lowly subjects. )


 
You are so gonna get it


----------



## wasabi (Jan 30, 2006)

*No he's not.*


----------



## Ken (Jan 30, 2006)

I think I've finally found one!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 30, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> I think I've finally found one!!!!!!


 
OMG....roflmbo!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 30, 2006)

does that thing have a wet bar?


----------



## MJ (Jan 30, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> I think I've finally found one!!!!!!


Wow! Good find Ken!

You can thank me later Alix, I know you will love it.


----------



## jkath (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, Ken, as much as the riding thingy looks faboo, I think maybe that would be better suited for YOUR birthday!

How about a card for each year you've been together? In each card, put a gift card relating to that particular year's events.  

Sierra's right on the flowers. But, rather than just going and buying a bouquet, go to the local farmer's market or something similar, where you can pick out her favorites and make your own bouquet.

And, while you're at it, make sure the girls handmake cards for her. NO PREFAB cards!! And, make sure the dog gets her something too.


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2006)

jkath... remind me to send you a pile of Coffee Crisp and Clodhoppers, you RULE.


----------



## jkath (Jan 30, 2006)

yes???????????????


----------



## Ken (Jan 30, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> yes???????????????


 
Psst.  Highlight the portion after Alix's comment.


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 31, 2006)

I told Alix all about this place.... if you wanted to make it more than a private dinner for two - I could force myself to eat there with you both..?

http://www.thewitchery.com/intro.html


----------



## Ken (Jan 31, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I told Alix all about this place.... if you wanted to make it more than a private dinner for two - I could force myself to eat there with you both..?
> 
> http://www.thewitchery.com/intro.html


 
You bring your wallet and it's a date.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow!  What a neat place!
I'd love to have dinner there some day.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 31, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> You bring your wallet and it's a date.


 
And they say the Scots are cheap - obviously Canajun males can give us a run for our money! 

It's the place where we always celebrate family 'events' - birthdays, uni graduations, etc!  The experience is amazing.  Have a look at the visitors' book - everyone that is anyone (including J K Rowling, who lives in a road not far from mine - but much more expensive housing!) has signed it.


----------



## Ken (Jan 31, 2006)

And Matt Groening loved it so much, he signed it twice.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 31, 2006)

I will send over Kenny Chesney.


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2006)

LOL! Sushi you are a good friend!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 1, 2006)

ken, while dutifully visiting the adverstisers to this forum (as _everyone_ should do, or face intrusive ads), i stumbled upon a gift for her, and thereby you...
http://bottledwaterstore.com/aphrodisia.htm


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 1, 2006)

*Alix*

Have happy birthday.


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2006)

Bucky, I'm worried...if you look at the people who are giving this beverage the thumbs up....the first user is named "Jack". hmmmmmmm

goat weed, eh?

Alix - I've got another idea....nope, lost that one. Well, I'm sticking with my first idea. Come to California! I'll even take you to Vegas!


----------



## Dina (Feb 1, 2006)

Eleven days away and counting!


----------



## Dina (Feb 11, 2006)

Had to bring this one up again - it's TOMORROW ya'll.


----------

